# ===> MASON-Tech Cyber Monday Sale!!!



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

Sale is over! Thanks for the overwhelming support! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 11:14 AM 12-1-2009_


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: ===> MASON-Tech Cyber Monday Sale!!! ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Hey Scott, do you have any pictures of new MKII rear air struts? How much travel do these new struts have? Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: ===> MASON-Tech Cyber Monday Sale!!! (PtownVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Hey Scott, do you have any pictures of new MKII rear air struts? How much travel do these new struts have? Thanks.









We haven't had a chance to get "real" photos of the new rear air struts, but here are a couple quickie iPhone pics of the mk1's (mk2's look very similar, just a bit longer on the bottom). Total travel on both setups is just under 8".








With 205/60-13's, the body is sitting on the tire. There is still about 1.75" of travel left in the shock and bag...


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: ===> MASON-Tech Cyber Monday Sale!!! ([email protected])*

WoW.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: ===> MASON-Tech Cyber Monday Sale!!! ([email protected])*

Awesome. Thanks, Scott!


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: ===> MASON-Tech Cyber Monday Sale!!! (PtownVdub)*

Instead of different color struts, how much extra to have Scott autograph a set.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: ===> MASON-Tech Cyber Monday Sale!!! (Mr. Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Appleton* »_Instead of different color struts, how much extra to have Scott autograph a set.

It's free for the asking


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: ===> MASON-Tech Cyber Monday Sale!!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
It's free for the asking









Of course a coat of clear over them to keep it protectd too


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

Awesome prices http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

*FV-QR*

pm sent scott


----------



## capt2.slow (Dec 31, 2004)

im sent Scott


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (capt2.slow)*

IM's returned! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: ===> MASON-Tech Cyber Monday Sale!!! ([email protected])*

no audi parts on sale


----------



## gianni versace (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: ===> MASON-Tech Cyber Monday Sale!!! (OLD-GTI)*

mk2/3 Golf/Jetta, Corrado, B3/4 Passat Rear Air Struts - $479.99/pair - Buy Now!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: ===> MASON-Tech Cyber Monday Sale!!! (gianni versace)*

Our B6/7 Audi A4 kits are 10% off today too (we just left 'em out of the list). 
The mk2/3 rear struts have been upgraded significantly to our new style built with Bilstein Sport shocks (see above photo). We can still do the Airlift style, as well if you need a more cost effective setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: ===> MASON-Tech Cyber Monday Sale!!! ([email protected])*

Hey Scott, I sent you an IM with a few questions.


----------



## ryannorris16 (Apr 7, 2008)

*FV-QR*

no great plate sale?


----------



## andrew1984 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ryannorris16)*

I just put my order in for the MK1.

Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## cdel15 (Sep 17, 2007)

hey scott you have an im.


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (andrew1984)*

Just put in my order for MK1 rears








Im gonna have a fun winter break.. The GTI is a bit naked and feels neglected


----------



## vwdgood (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (TheyCallMeARI)*

sickkkk project. met you at h20 at the b5 meet. i had the 20th we were talking RS'

_Quote, originally posted by *TheyCallMeARI* »_Just put in my order for MK1 rears








Im gonna have a fun winter break.. The GTI is a bit naked and feels neglected


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdgood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdgood* »_sickkkk project. met you at h20 at the b5 meet. i had the 20th we were talking RS'


haha i remember man! yeah the s4 is in the garage... and im low on cash for s4 engine upgrades so its a great time to start on the mk1










_Modified by TheyCallMeARI at 9:51 PM 11-30-2009_


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

any r32 stuff?


----------



## 20thGTI12 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (bklnstunt718)*

what about deals on great plates?


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: (20thGTI12)*

ordered my mk4 rears!!!!


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

got my mk1 rear struts in today.. they look mint! great job guys!


----------



## pm22071985* (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: ===> MASON-Tech Cyber Monday Sale!!! ([email protected])*

sent an email.


----------

